

Jonathan Haidt on the moral mind - unignorant
http://www.ted.com/talks/jonathan_haidt_on_the_moral_mind.html

======
fnid
at 6:30, he mentions there are only small groups in nature, but neglects ants
and bees and others in the insect world.

